

Microsoft sues Motorola for patent infringement - Garbage
http://androidcommunity.com/microsoft-sues-motorola-for-patent-infringement-20110823/

======
obtino
Here's the original article:
[http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2103672/microsoft-i...](http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2103672/microsoft-
issues-google-s-motorola-android-patents)

